# DIY "WATER POLISHING"



## blakeoe

My water has never been as clear as i knew it could be until today. For whatever reason i have tiny particles suspended in my water at any given time. all my tests were fine and my water was kinda clear but still not as clear as i wanted it. I tried adding filter floss, various types of additions to my powerfilter, i even added a second old powerfilter i had laying around (a whisper) and all turned up little or no results. Finally yesterday i had a shirt on that no longer fit (im getting phat) and i got frustrated b/c it didn't fit and out of sheer boredome began to cut it into pieces. Suddenly a lightbulb turned on in my head. Put some t-shirt materia into the filter. It should be pourus enough to let water through but fine enough to trap tiny particles. I cut some strips the same width as the whisper filter cartridges and wraped them around the outside and clamped them onto the existing plastic flap and clamp, Slid them into the filter, did some water flow adjustments and Wala' hours later i got back from work and my water is clearer than it has ever been. Who'd have thunk it?! Just thought i'd share.


----------



## shev

The dust may be a bacterial bloom.


----------



## fishfreaks

yea our water was cloudy for a little while, and one day we woke up, it was crystal clear, and now it stays that way  just as long as there was no soap residue then it's cool with me and congrats!


----------



## blakeoe

Def not a bacterial bloom. It's been like that for months. I think it's just something in the tap water. Our city water is really weird it's ph is 8 right out of the tap among other things. And don't worry i rinsed and rinsed before i put it in.


----------



## fish_doc

Just be sure not to use the armpit. LOL to much deoderant


----------

